# Lightroom 4.1 Release Candidate 2 now available



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 26, 2012)

It's here on Adobe Labs
With notes on Lightroom Journal here

Bug fixes, performance fixes and.....
some brilliant new additions!!:nod:


----------



## donoreo (Apr 26, 2012)

I do not see that they fixed the Flickr upload aside from this vague statement: *Attention Flickr Publish Service Users* — Flickr is in the process of updating their APIs so we cannot guarantee that your previous collections will work in Lightroom 4.1 RC.​​


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 26, 2012)

Several users are reporting it fixed on the other forums.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 26, 2012)

I can confirm it's fixed.

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 26, 2012)

Fixed for me also, though it was necessary to reauthorize the connection first.....but now able to publish again.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok, that is goodly


----------



## schlotz (Apr 26, 2012)

performance fixes??? loosely, maybe ..... not working items now working, ok....but from a speed / dwindling performance perspective, not certain I can agree



Estimated price does not update when switching between books in the Collection panel.
Postscript Type 1 Fonts do not appear in the Font menu within the Book module.
Filenames can now be used as auto text captions within the Book module.
Fonts such as Courier New and Times were not displaying properly on books exported as PDF files.
The Adjustment Brush pin would not properly accept negative values.
Clarity adds grey tinting to 100% white tones.
Creating a soft proof does not add a line item to the History Panel.
Altitude will now be populated on geotagged photos.
Unable to import RAW+JPEG files directly from Canon 5D, Canon 5D  Mark II, Nikon D700, Nikon D90, and Sony NEX5 cameras when connected  through USB.
Unable to import both RAW + JPEG files when using the built-in SD card reader on Macbook laptops.
Lightroom 4 and ACR 6.7 could render files differently.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok, so far, performance is better (I did not try RC1 because of the Flickr issue).


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 26, 2012)

schlotz said:


> performance fixes???



Among others, Web Gallery export has been improved dramatically, back to LR3.6 speed.

Beat


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 26, 2012)

I realize this is a very small issue that probably doesn't affect anyone.  But I discovered in RC 1 that you could not change the primary external editor to send an 8 bit image to Photoshop.  The new RC has fixed that.  Speed seems to be improved, but I won't know for sure until I try it on my 32 bit computer tonight.


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have tested it at home on my 32-bit PC. It is more responsive, perhaps even more so than Lightroom 3.6. No numbers, no actual timed testing, just an initial observation. I see nothing wrong with the editing and printing from this version. I have not been in the habit of doing web galleries or using any of the web posting features, and I'm not motivated to give those a try right now. It's just not something I'm interested in at this time. But for what I do, I see absolutely no problems with this RC.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 27, 2012)

This is sounding promising!!!

And for those who were having problems with Wacom buttons becoming non-functional with 4.1, I've just heard that Wacom have just released a new driver which fixes it too.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 27, 2012)

So it looks like LR 4.1 will have new features (defringing).  Have they done this before?  I do not recall new features appearing in LR3 in the .X releases.  It makes it a pain for authors who have already published books on LR 4 and then they go and add new features.


----------



## wblink (Apr 27, 2012)

donoreo said:


> So it looks like LR 4.1 will have new features (defringing).  Have they done this before?  I do not recall new features appearing in LR3 in the .X releases.  It makes it a pain for authors who have already published books on LR 4 and then they go and add new features.



Yeah, you're right.
Adobe shouldn't  correct nor add new features to RC versions, because the "bookwriters" already finished their gready books.

I think you're still on version 2???


----------



## Jim Gavacs (Apr 27, 2012)

Is it ok to install 4.1(2) over 4.1?
I have 4, installed it, then installed 4.1, now having problem opening and re opening catalogs. Sees its does not work over a network and can’t find the files. I am not working over a network, but I did move the 4.1 download over a network.


----------



## johngalt (Apr 27, 2012)

RC 2 seems to have cleared all my Publishing Services settings.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 27, 2012)

donoreo said:


> So it looks like LR 4.1 will have new features (defringing).  Have they done this before?  I do not recall new features appearing in LR3 in the .X releases.  It makes it a pain for authors who have already published books on LR 4 and then they go and add new features.



I happened in 1.1 too, when they added multiple catalogs and a few other big features.  And was it 2.1 when the camera profiles became official (was a beta with 2.0).  They can get away with it as long as the release is in the same fiscal quarter, but after that they can't.

It's going to get a lot more complicated for authors when Creative Cloud is launched and they can release new features at any time.  No sign of that happening to LR anytime soon, but I have a few projects in the works to solve that issue.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 27, 2012)

Jim Gavacs said:


> Is it ok to install 4.1(2) over 4.1?
> I have 4, installed it, then installed 4.1, now having problem opening and re opening catalogs. Sees its does not work over a network and can’t find the files. I am not working over a network, but I did move the 4.1 download over a network.



Yes, it should be fine to install 4.1RC2 over 4.1.  Might be worth splitting this off to a new thread and we'll investigate with you.



johngalt said:


> RC 2 seems to have cleared all my Publishing Services settings.



That's not good!  Did you upgrade from 4.0 or 4.1RC?


----------



## donoreo (Apr 27, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I happened in 1.1 too, when they added multiple catalogs and a few other big features.  And was it 2.1 when the camera profiles became official (was a beta with 2.0).  They can get away with it as long as the release is in the same fiscal quarter, but after that they can't.
> 
> It's going to get a lot more complicated for authors when Creative Cloud is launched and they can release new features at any time.  No sign of that happening to LR anytime soon, but I have a few projects in the works to solve that issue.


I was right that they did not do that with 3 then.  I am all for new features being added in point releases, it just seemed odd.  In a way, given the problems with 4.0 and 4.1RC, it really seems like they released 4.x too early.


----------



## johngalt (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi,

I first had 4.0 then 4.1RC


Doug


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2012)

johngalt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I first had 4.0 then 4.1RC
> 
> ...



What exactly do you mean when you say it cleared "all your Published Services settings"? When I upgraded last night, I did get some messages that both my Hard Drive and Flickr Published Services were being re-processed, which I assume related to the fix for the Flickr problem in RC1. When the upgrade process was complete, the Hard Drive services were fine, though the Flickr service was still reporting the same problem as in RC1. When I went to edit the settings, however, I discovered that my Flickr account had been deauthorised....so I simply hit the Authorise button, followed through with the approval, and everything was fine again.

Is your problem something similar, or are you saying that you've lost all your Published Services *collections?*


----------



## johngalt (Apr 27, 2012)

TNG,

Before all I had all my Publish Services setup with accounts and passwords and such.

This is what I have now.



Doug


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2012)

Doug, you didn't try to *Import *your catalog into RC2 by any chance? Normal practice would be to simply open your RC1 catalog in RC2.

I can't think of any other reason for you losing all the services like that....


----------



## Roy Mathers (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm a little confused by terminology/numerology.  I have version 4.1RC, which I installed on 4 April.  If this new version is also 4.1RC, how is it new?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2012)

The first one was called Lightroom 4.1 RC1, the new one is called Lightroom 4.1 RC2, i.e. Release Candidate 1 and now Release Candidate 2.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 26, 2012)

It's here on Adobe Labs
With notes on Lightroom Journal here

Bug fixes, performance fixes and.....
some brilliant new additions!!:nod:


----------



## Roy Mathers (Apr 27, 2012)

Would that make my version into 4.2?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2012)

Nope.....Lightroom 4.1 RC2.


----------



## Roy Mathers (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## Roy Mathers (Apr 27, 2012)

I've just downloaded this update and, in the lens correction panel, the Chromatic Abberation tick box has disappeared and I can't see the promised de-fringing facility.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2012)

Roy, click on the Color tab in the Lens Correction panel:


----------



## Roy Mathers (Apr 27, 2012)

Once again - many thanks Jim!


----------



## Chris_M (Apr 28, 2012)

@ Victoria,
Does this new feature mean an update to your book?
This is something I've not used before...


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 28, 2012)

Chris,  the new tool is explained here with examples...

http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2012/04/new-color-fringe-correction-controls.html


----------



## Chris_M (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for that sizzlingbadger.
And while that explains things nicely,
I was thinking more along the lines of keeping it as a reference in an epub format the way Victoria made her book.
It's just handier and preferential for me that way.


----------



## flashpixx (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok so I'm a luddite. I've not upgraded to LR4. 

A critical feature for me is the ability to export directly to Zenfolio. Does this feature work in LR4 RC2 as well as it does in LR3.6?

Thanks


----------



## Karayuschij (Apr 28, 2012)

Asks me camera raw 7.1 when editing in Photoshop…
Where is acr 7.1?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 28, 2012)

Coming with PSCS6 I believe, use render with Lightroom for now. You are using PSCS6 beta?


----------



## Karayuschij (Apr 28, 2012)

Kiwigeoff said:


> You are using PSCS6 beta?



Hi Geoff!
Yes. PS CS6 beta installed acr 7, not acr 7.1.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 28, 2012)

7.1 will be available before too long I guess when PSCS6 is released.


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 28, 2012)

If you have Photoshop CS 5, you can go to the Adobe Labs website and download ACR 6.7 RC. This will eliminate that message that you need ACR 7. 6.7 RC will read all of the adjustments in Lightroom 4, but you won't have any of the new adjustment sliders. So you won't be able to tweak those adjustments (as in smart objects, etc.).


----------



## johngalt (Apr 28, 2012)

TNG said:


> Doug, you didn't try to *Import *your catalog into RC2 by any chance? Normal practice would be to simply open your RC1 catalog in RC2.
> 
> I can't think of any other reason for you losing all the services like that....




TNG, When I restarted RC2 after the install this is what I got and I can't think of any 
reason either. Not a show stopper, just weird.

Doug


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 28, 2012)

Weird indeed, I have no explanation for that I'm afraid. Might be worth posting at the official bug reporting site (link at the top of the page).


----------



## johngalt (Apr 28, 2012)

Jim,

_Ok it gets weirder. I re-opened my catalog on a hunch and Bada Bing, settings restored.

I'm going to chalk this one up to Karma or Cosmic Alignment and solider on._

Found the problem! It was a plugin I found to export previews. Removed it and my
Publishing Services retain their settings now.

I'll notify the plugin author.

Thanks for all  your help and sorry for wasting your time.



Doug


----------



## donoreo (Apr 28, 2012)

It is never a waste of time, it may help someone else.  What is the name of the plugin in case someone else has the same problem?


----------



## johngalt (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Donoreo,

The plugin is called Preview Exporter, it can be found in the Adobe Exchange.
_



I'd post a link but I think I'm still under double top secret probation._

Thanks Cletus. Link posted.


Doug


----------



## clee01l (Apr 28, 2012)

johngalt said:


> Hi Donoreo,
> 
> The plugin is called Preview Exporter, it can be found in the Adobe Exchange.
> 
> ...


with 13 posts you should be good to go now.  Post that link


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 28, 2012)

Chris_M said:


> Does this new feature mean an update to your book?



Yes it will do.  It only slipped in just before release so I haven't had chance to update yet - I'll likely head for the 4.1 official release in case other things change.


----------



## Chris_M (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds good to me Victoria.


----------



## LanceH (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello all, I'm brand new to this forum and this is my first post.  I joined up after installing this new 4.1 RC2 update and there is one thing that just drives me crazy that hasn't been fixed.  I wonder if anyone else has had this issue.  Often when working on an image I'll hit the \ key to see a "before" shot.  This has always been instant, but since LR4 and both RC's, it can take 15-30 seconds before the before image is rendered.  Hit \ again to see the current shot and it may stall as well, but maybe not.  However, hit \ again to go back to the before shot and once again it takes 15-30 seconds.  After doing this a bit it may finally toggle back and forth as it should.  I was very disappointed that this issue still exists.  It's a very key aspect of my workflow and most frustrating.  Any thoughts?  I have to assume this is not a wide spread problem, or maybe folks just don't toggle the before/after views like I do.  I don't know, but I did want to raise the issue in hopes that it can be addressed (even if the problem is on my end).  I've recently been converting my images to DNG.  This was supposed to help speed things up a bit in the Develop module.  I wonder it is part of the problem?

Lance


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Lance and welcome aboard.
I have no issue with this with DNG's - works instantly.
Have you by any chance changed the location of the image files? Where are things stored??
Also just try a new test catalog and import a test file and see how that goes........


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 26, 2012)

It's here on Adobe Labs
With notes on Lightroom Journal here

Bug fixes, performance fixes and.....
some brilliant new additions!!:nod:


----------



## Karayuschij (Apr 29, 2012)

JimHess43 said:


> If you have Photoshop CS 5, you can go to the Adobe Labs website and download ACR 6.7 RC. This will eliminate that message that you need ACR 7. 6.7 RC will read all of the adjustments in Lightroom 4, but you won't have any of the new adjustment sliders. So you won't be able to tweak those adjustments (as in smart objects, etc.).



6.7 RC?
I have already 7 RC installed by PS CS6 Beta.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 29, 2012)

Karayuschij said:


> > Originally Posted by *JimHess43*
> >
> >
> > If you have Photoshop CS 5, you can go to the Adobe Labs website and download ACR 6.7 RC. This will eliminate that message that you need ACR 7. 6.7 RC will read all of the adjustments in Lightroom 4, but you won't have any of the new adjustment sliders. So you won't be able to tweak those adjustments (as in smart objects, etc.).
> ...


You need CS6 to use ACR7. If you have CS5 installed, ACR 6.7 is required to be used correctly with LR4. ACR7 will not work with CS5.


----------



## Dennis R (Apr 29, 2012)

LanceH said:


> Hello all, I'm brand new to this forum and this is my first post.  I joined up after installing this new 4.1 RC2 update and there is one thing that just drives me crazy that hasn't been fixed.  I wonder if anyone else has had this issue.  Often when working on an image I'll hit the \ key to see a "before" shot.  This has always been instant, but since LR4 and both RC's, it can take 15-30 seconds before the before image is rendered.  Hit \ again to see the current shot and it may stall as well, but maybe not.  However, hit \ again to go back to the before shot and once again it takes 15-30 seconds.  After doing this a bit it may finally toggle back and forth as it should.  I was very disappointed that this issue still exists.  It's a very key aspect of my workflow and most frustrating.  Any thoughts?  I have to assume this is not a wide spread problem, or maybe folks just don't toggle the before/after views like I do.  I don't know, but I did want to raise the issue in hopes that it can be addressed (even if the problem is on my end).  I've recently been converting my images to DNG.  This was supposed to help speed things up a bit in the Develop module.  I wonder it is part of the problem?
> 
> Lance




Hi Lance,

I am also new to this forum as well as LR4.   I just installed it a few days ago (without the RC's) and it is running fine for me.    Rendering images using \ is instantaneous.    I do not use DNG.   Sorry I can't offer a suggestion to your problem
but just some FYI.

Dennis


----------



## Karayuschij (Apr 29, 2012)

clee01l said:


> You need CS6 to use ACR7. If you have CS5 installed, ACR 6.7 is required to be used correctly with LR4. ACR7 will not work with CS5.




Well, I have ACR 7 because I have installed Photoshop CS6 beta (I wrote this already two times before… )


Now LR 4 RC2 asks ACR 7.*1* when using "edit in Photoshop". 





It is boring, not only because of this message (this is the less).
It is boring because once again when saving the image in jpeg format from Photoshop it is not automatically imported in the library…


And Photoshop CS6 is even not yet distributed.
And Photoshop CS6 will probably not install ACR 7 but ACR 7.*1*


My first post was only to notice that when using "edit in Photoshop" LR ask me ACR 7.*1* 
And to ask if there was a release (even beta) of ACR 7.*1
*No more.

Thank you

Al


----------



## LanceH (Apr 29, 2012)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Hi Lance and welcome aboard.
> I have no issue with this with DNG's - works instantly.
> Have you by any chance changed the location of the image files? Where are things stored??
> Also just try a new test catalog and import a test file and see how that goes........



Thank you Geoff!  No change in location of the files and the ones in question are local.  

I just noticed something strange, when holding the Ctrl key opening LR, my current catalog doesn't appear. No catalog appears until after a very long delay.  Maybe a minute.  Odd?

But anyway, I did create a new catalog, imported some DNG files.  Hit "reset" (as previous processing was maintained).  Hit \ and after about 10-12 seconds I got the before view.  Hit
\ again and the current view immediately shows.  Hit \ again to see the before view and again wait about 10 seconds.  But now, after going through this routine, it finally shows the before/after views immediately.  Well, for now anyway.  If I go on to make further changes I'll have to jump through these hoops again.

Another thing I'm noticing is a relatively long "loading" time in the develop module.  Going from one picture to the next, going back to a picture previously worked on.  The cache doesn't seem to be doing it's job here.  And since DNG is supposed to speed up this process (or so I thought) I'm more than a bit disappointed that the opposite is happening.  All relative to LR 3.6 which was way faster. 

If this is an unknown issue for everyone else, I have to assume it's something on my end.  

FYI, performance with LR4 (before the RC releases) was so bad that I created a new catalog and freshly imported all my stuff into it and that solved most of the performance issues. 

Lance


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 29, 2012)

Karayuschij said:


> My first post was only to notice that when using "edit in Photoshop" LR ask me ACR 7.*1*
> And to ask if there was a release (even beta) of ACR 7.*1
> *No more.



The basic problem here is that Lightroom and Photoshop are a little out of sync, with the various Release Candidates adding to the confusion.

In a typical release cycle, the versions of the ACR plug-in to PS and the ACR 'engine' within LR are aligned and released at the same time, and the 'dot numbers' are also kept aligned....so LR3.6 aligned with the ACR6.6 plug-in for PSCS5, and that provided full compatibility such that no warning dialog would be needed when passing a file from LR to PS.

When LR4.0 was released, it's 'partner' should have been ACR7.0 plugged-in to PSCS6....but that wasn't available so Adobe decided to make a special plug-in (6.7RC) available for PSCS5. This provided some, though not full, compatibility. Then PSCS6 (which contains the correct 7.0 plug-in) was released as a Beta, so if you installed that and had LR4.0 you once again had full compatibility.

Along comes the LR4.1 Release Candidate, which as a matter of routine will expect to tie up with ACR 7.1 in PSCS6....but that hasn't been released yet, so again there is temporary incompatibility. Eventually, PSCS6 will go into general release (as indeed will LR4.1)....and at some point I would expect there to be an ACR7.1 plug-in for the PSCS6 (may even be when it's released, who knows?). But it's not available yet, so you get that warning dialog for now.


----------



## jeorf (Apr 30, 2012)

Victoria - is your recommendation still to wait for the real 4.1?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 30, 2012)

RC2's looking pretty stable.  If you're on 4.0, then yes, I'd skip to 4.1RC2 now.


----------



## quantum (May 2, 2012)

So Victoria .. please advise....
You mentioned in another thread that youwould not advise using 4.0. Whould I as a working professional make a start with 4.1 version 2? Or shall I just hang on and keep using 3.6 as I have not upgraded yet.


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 2, 2012)

Opinion:

I am working 4.1 RC2 in my production environment and having little trouble. If you don't need to switch and you haven't upgraded yet, I think I would wait for 4.1 Final.


----------



## clee01l (May 2, 2012)

RikkFlohr said:


> Opinion:
> 
> I am working 4.1 RC2 in my production environment and having little trouble. If you don't need to switch and you haven't upgraded yet, I think I would wait for 4.1 Final.


And to offer a slightly different opinion:  Many people experienced none of the problems with Version 4.0. I know I didn't.  If you do decide to upgrade, upgrading to the released version 4.0 would be *a* place to start. You can use the free 30 day trial if you are not ready to pay the upgrade price.  Installing LR4.0 will not uninstall LR3.6 or delete your LR3.6 catalog.  If LR4.0 works for you satisfactorily, you can stay there until LR 4.1 final is released.  If it does not work out to your satisfaction, you then can either install the LR4.1RC2 or simply open you LR3.6 catalog with the still installed LR3.6 version.


----------



## yorkiemom (May 2, 2012)

Quick question...I have LR4, didn't do the first release because I wasn't having any problems. Now I'm ready to download 4.1 RC2. Unless I should just stick with LR4? Anyway, does it create a new L4 and I just look for my catalogs in there...or does it overwrite the old one? I don't remember.


----------



## hman (May 2, 2012)

I just did this today- installed LR4.1RC2 over LR4.0.  After it installed, I opened LR4.1RC2 and voila! Catalogs, etc. are available. No problems on Windows Vista 32-bit.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 2, 2012)

quantum said:


> So Victoria .. please advise....
> You mentioned in another thread that youwould not advise using 4.0. Whould I as a working professional make a start with 4.1 version 2? Or shall I just hang on and keep using 3.6 as I have not upgraded yet.



4.0 I'd have hesitated, primarily because the tone curve bug didn't have a fix at that time. 4.1RC2 I'd say is good to go.


----------



## yorkiemom (May 2, 2012)

Good to know! Thanks. Guess I might as well bite the bullet!


----------



## Unklejon (May 5, 2012)

Adds to the case for electronic books - then they can be updated like software - e.g you buy into a support contract as part of price. Better all round they fix the problems as they arise than wait for the next full version release to modify features.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 11, 2012)

I am on windows 7x64, have 4.1RC2, and dual monitors.   In 4.0 dual monitor develop mode was awfully slow, unsuably slow. IN 4.1RC1 it was much better, and in 4.1RC2 it is faster but IT DOES NOT RELIABLY UPDATE.

I sometimes sit for a few seconds to see it update, sometimes minutes, sometimes it never updates at all.  For example, I just changed the crop on a develop screen on my main monitor, and the secondary did not show up with the difference at all.  I finally hit F11 (to toggle the secondary display off), then hit F11 again (to toggle it on).  It now is on and saying "no photo" despite still being in the develop module with a photo shown.

Oh... and I'm in Loupe view, and the text on the secondary monitor is correct (the labeling with what's shown like fine name), but instead of an image the words "no photo selected".  I can change the secondary to grid, see the images, make sure it is selected (has to be since I'm in develop), switch to loupe -- "no photo selected".

They basically have Loupe now broken so it doesn't stay connected when on the secondary monitor.  I finally had to exit the program and re-enter to get it back.  And this happens about 70% of the time I am using it.

Basically we are back to the secondary monitor being almost useless.   


It's completely unreliable -- works for a while, the quits updating entirely, then later will be slow to update but eventually update.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 11, 2012)

Oh... while I'm whining... With RC2 I am getting a lot more brief hangs, where you get some white rectangles on the screen like it's about to crash, and 5-10 seconds later it frees up and goes back to normal.   Annoying but not debilitating.


----------



## clee01l (May 11, 2012)

Ferguson said:


> I am on windows 7x64, have 4.1RC2, and dual monitors.   In 4.0 dual monitor develop mode was awfully slow, unsuably slow. IN 4.1RC1 it was much better, and in 4.1RC2 it is faster but IT DOES NOT RELIABLY UPDATE.
> 
> I sometimes sit for a few seconds to see it update, sometimes minutes, sometimes it never updates at all.  For example, I just changed the crop on a develop screen on my main monitor, and the secondary did not show up with the difference at all.  I finally hit F11 (to toggle the secondary display off), then hit F11 again (to toggle it on).  It now is on and saying "no photo" despite still being in the develop module with a photo shown...


 Yes, I've noticed the same thing on my iMac with dual monitors. It is becoming an annoying PIA. 

Have you reported it to Adobe?  Can you link me to your post at Adobe so that I can add my 2 cents in support of your issue?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 11, 2012)

Have either of you checked to see if this issue is playing a part?

Short version: check your Standard Preview size, and try increasing it to see if that particular problem goes away. Although there is no evidence that a memory leak happens on a Mac, I have had confirmation that the 'preview not updating on the second monitor' issue HAS been encountered and resolved on a Mac.


----------



## clee01l (May 11, 2012)

TNG said:


> Have either of you checked to see if this issue is playing a part?
> 
> Short version: check your Standard Preview size, and try increasing it to see if that particular problem goes away. Although there is no evidence that a memory leak happens on a Mac, I have had confirmation that the 'preview not updating on the second monitor' issue HAS been encountered and resolved on a Mac.


There may be some relationship. Since your other thread, I have set my preview size to 1024 and left it. So today it is still at 1024 AND I am having this problem.  I just went back into my LR Develop module and resumed editing.  LR went from 1.2% CPU to ~300% CPU in a short time. My LR Memory climbed from ~2.5 GB to 4GB and still is climbing (At 6.5GB as I write this) 

I have changed my preview size to the largest value (2048) and my Second monitor immediately updated.  As I continue to adjust images in develop, the second monitor does reflect these changes but there is a noticeable lag. 

Since I did not see an issue before, I forgot the prior thread. Thanks for reminding me.  I'm still not sure that it is a memory leak, since when I idle LR the memory recovers each time. to near the prior start level.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 11, 2012)

I'm not sure about a memory leak on a Mac either, Cletus.....though I *am *sure about it happening on my Win7 systems.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 12, 2012)

TNG said:


> Have either of you checked to see if this issue is playing a part?
> 
> Short version: check your Standard Preview size, and try increasing it to see if that particular problem goes away. Although there is no evidence that a memory leak happens on a Mac, I have had confirmation that the 'preview not updating on the second monitor' issue HAS been encountered and resolved on a Mac.



In a very brief test this did seem to make a difference.   I haven't made it fail to update at all.  I'm not seeing runaway memory in either case, and I didn't rebuild previews, but it seems strange that made a difference, but so far so good.

More after experimentation.  

Thank you.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 14, 2012)

Ferguson said:


> More after experimentation.



I've been editing a lot over the weekend, and this really did help.  The dual monitor loup screen has been updating rapidly (not instantly, and not always as fast as the main monitor, but fast enough to be "normal" again).

Thank you very much for the pointer.

I can see, however, some of the changes I think they are making for performance -- it is clear they drop certain adjustments while updating the screen for others, and seeing the full impact requires you just sit and wait a bit (on both screens).  I'm starting to wonder if a new PC is not in my future, despite having a fairly beefy one now.   This is not just LR 4 for me, I also now have 36 mp images, so it's a combination.  But I wish they would forget features for one release, and just concentrate some serious effort in performance!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 14, 2012)

Ferguson said:


> But I wish they would forget features for one release, and just concentrate some serious effort in performance!



You and me both!  They've add SO much to this release though, I'm hopeful that they'll start to settle down a bit now though.  It's not a new program any more, and it needs to stabilise a bit.


----------

